# Average cost of relocating to OZ (Sydney)



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I am married to an Aussie living here in London and we have now decided to move to Oz after having our little boy in May of last year.
We are still in the early stages of looking for a job for hubby as we won't go until we have a job offer or we are brave enough to take the risk of trying to find a job once out there!
I still have to apply for a spouse visa and am concidering going through an agency as the paper work gave me a headache the other day just reading through it...this is what 8 months of sleep deprivation does to you!
We also have two dogs that will be taking out with us... so what I'm asking is what was the total cost that you paid out to emmigrate?

Many thanks

Christina


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Christine, 

Welcome to the forum. 

We (2 adults) moved from just North of London to Australia in July 2007. The move for the 40ft container (with the purple Mustang ) was just over 6,000 pounds and we paid about 3,000 for the agent (I think since the process started some years ago). So about 9,000 pounds overall. 

So it wasn't cheap but it was worth it! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Karen, 

Thanks for getting back to me.. that seems to be the norm and what we are expecting to pay..I think due to it being just me who needs a visa which should be around £1500 (using an agent)...and I'm thinking of selling or donating most of our furniture and car to save on shipping cost!! The most cost will probably be for our dogs but they are worth it so we don't mind!!

Thanks again.

Christina


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

cmabbo said:


> ...and I'm thinking of selling or donating most of our furniture and car to save on shipping cost!!


You're welcome.

There is an organisation called Freecycle™: Groups Around the Globe and that's where we passed a lot of our stuff that charity shops didn't want but was too good to dump. You find your local group and advertise your things on there for free and if people are interested they come and pick them up. There's no payment to you but it saves dumping stuff that can still go to a good home. We got rid of soooo much stuff through our local group.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Christina,

Without scaring the pants off you... My cousin married a Ozzie girl when they were both living in London. They have been married for about 3 years and had 2 children together. He applied for a spousal visa and eventually got it but boy did he have uphill trying to prove that this was not a marriage of convienence! I hope this is not the norm but just to inform you that it may take a while and involve further headaches... HOPE NOT!

Good luck.

Regards
Gary


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

What is a marriage of convenience?

I think having KIDS is proof enough the marriage is pretty real... isn't it?

We made a simple straight forward application because with 3 kids, me a SAHM and joint account, we didn't think we'd need anything else..

Anyway these things take time and I need to calm down...:faint:

We'll be ok we have been together for 8 years, 3 kids, mortgage...I just need to remember to stay cool... we'll be OK.

I just wanted sooo much to be there for Easter for our big girl to start school from the beginning of the second term, I need to be away for the forum more, it's the 1st time I hear a married couple with kids having problems with an application, we NEED ours to be straight forward to be able to be there in a few months....

:yuck: I've been so nervous with this move.

The idea of moving with 3 kids, no job, no home, no car, no school is leaving me VERY anxious.:eek2::faint2::faint2::faint2:

I hope I feel better once we have our Visa and a moving date...

Anxious Busyte


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Busyte,

I am sure it will all be plain sailing... maybe they just got picked for a detailed inspection, as you say this is not really heard of.

As to "a marriage of convenience"... a marriage just to get Aussie citizenship. 

Bit *IN*convenient to have 2 kids just for a visa


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure there are easier ways to get a Visa than having kids!!!

I never thought emigrating would leave us soo much out of our confort areas, it's hard!!!

Best wishes, and good luck for you,
Busyte


----------



## I_am_ledgend (Nov 11, 2009)

Busyte said:


> I'm sure there are easier ways to get a Visa than having kids!!!
> 
> I never thought emigrating would leave us soo much out of our confort areas, it's hard!!!
> 
> ...


Hi there

easiest ways to apply for visa can be found here

immi_gov_au

really good websites to use theres a free online application assessment, you fill it in and it tells you the best way to apply or your visa how much they cost etc. I used the top website and dould be happier with the service

Its a massive step but as long as you plan everything it shouldn't be to difficult.
Im luckly im single,under 30 and qualified so my visa application was straight forward,
I did everything myself cut the cost of agent, and as far as taking things over with me im just going to buy stuff when i get there from site like freecycle. the only thing im shipping is my computer and my books and its only costing buttons lol


really good websites to use

anyways good luck with your applications etc, just take a deep breath and just plan everything and you will be fine  

Cheers

Barry


----------

